# Needs a home:(



## Heathernorton (Oct 1, 2011)

We have a beautiful 1yr old GS that has been fixed and is current on all shots. 
We have a total of 4 dogs (she is the 4th) her and one other of our dogs do not get along at all. I have tried everything I can do to keep her but I think it's in everyone's best intreset to find her a new loving home


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Where are you located? Have you contacted any rescues in your area yet?


----------



## Heathernorton (Oct 1, 2011)

North Pole,Alaska, someone suggested this site so giving it a try.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I highly recommend you talk to a rescue and not just give away the dog to anyone. There are some very shady people out there - especially in your neck of the woods. Let a reputable rescue do the rehoming.

Check back in tomorrow and I'm sure you'll get some good advice.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Where did you get her?


----------



## Heathernorton (Oct 1, 2011)

From one of my son's friend, they where moving and had these 5 weeks old puppy's that needed homes. We have had her for a year and it's not working.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Lucy Dog said:


> I highly recommend you talk to a rescue and not just give away the dog to anyone. There are some very shady people out there - especially in your neck of the woods. Let a reputable rescue do the rehoming.
> 
> Check back in tomorrow and I'm sure you'll get some good advice.


Yes indeed - one of the shadiest being right there in North Pole AK. (Not talking about you Heather...)

I'm pretty sure there is a rescue in Fairbanks - very close to you, and that's where you should start. Might be all-breed rather than just GSD's, but it's worth a call to see if they can help. 
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Can you post any pictures?


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Heather...definitely contact the rescue group. People will arrange to drive as far as needed to get the dog. You will sleep better at night knowing a Rescue group is caring for your dog friend.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Anja1Blue said:


> Yes indeed - one of the shadiest being right there in North Pole AK. (Not talking about you Heather...)


Yea... I explained what I meant via pm.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I could place her here if you could get her to Seattle. 
I wonder if Pilots and Paws would fly her?


----------

